# [RISOLTO]Installazione desktop Gnome gnome-light da documen.

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

questo è il mio primo messaggio nel forum quindi mi presento: Sono Stefano e la mia curiosità di provare Gentoo mi è costata due giorni (oggi e ieri) di quasireclusione in casa (a parte una visita della mia ragazza oggi)!

Nonostante la reclusione non ho ancora combinato granché... L'installazione sul fisso è stata ardua e piena di deviazioni rispetto alla documentazione ufficiale (deviazioni ben ardue da affrontare!) ed è andata a finire male perché il disco su cui l'ho installato è difettoso quindi fatica sprecata...

Ora ho installato Gentoo 32bit con kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 (il più recente) sul portatile compilandolo dal fisso (piccolo problema, seppur lieve, anche per compiare il 32bit dal 64bit....),

Installato xorg-server che però non si è portato come dipendenza hal e quindi già è stato un po' diverso dalla documentazione ufficiale (non ho usato hal).

Per far partire X ho dovuto avviare udev (nemmeno scritto nella documentazione ufficiale)

Ora, arrivato all'installazione di gnome-light (sempre seguendo pedissequamente la documentazione per quanto possibile) ho cercato di avviare X e mi ha dato come errore la mancanza di gnome-session!

Allora visto che Googleando non si trovava granché ho deciso di provare ad emergere autonomamente gnome-session. (Che ora è in fase di compilazione dal portatile (Ahimè, avrei dovuto farlo dal fisso perché qui ci sta mettendo ore...))

È normale che sia tutto così diverso dalla documentazione ufficiale? C'è una qualche spiegazione od un qualche mio errore?

Grazie,

StefanoLast edited by UnoSD on Tue Jun 28, 2011 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installato xorg-server che però non si è portato come dipendenza hal e quindi già è stato un po' diverso dalla documentazione ufficiale (non ho usato hal).
> 
> 

 

sei un geco fortunato.

almeno fino a quando la ragazza perserverà nel portarti le arance. ma sarà per poco, non ti illudere  :Smile: .

oramai hal è un demone deprecato. la documentazione ufficiale include hal solo nel punto 2b., che riproduce un esempio probabilmente non più attuale.

magari apri un baco ufficiale.

udev dovrebbe partire da solo, perché è incluso in questo modo.

sei il secondo a fare questa osservazione, ci sarebbe da capire quale sia il probelma reale che accade durante l'installazione e che genera i difetti che descrivete, ma adesso, per la verità, mi sfugge.

----------

## UnoSD

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *UnoSD wrote:*   
> 
> Installato xorg-server che però non si è portato come dipendenza hal e quindi già è stato un po' diverso dalla documentazione ufficiale (non ho usato hal).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Spero di non diventare troppo nerd per la mia ragazza! XD

Ah, ok! Almeno non mi sento solo!! Quindi hal lo ignoro... (Strano che pure nella documentazione inglese, solitamente più aggiornata, ci sia!)

2b???

Non è partito da solo udev, ho dovuto penarci un po' per capire che era quello UN problema....

Modifica:

Non ha installato nemmeno gnome-panel, nautilus e installati quelli è partito; ovviamente mancava ancora metacity!!! E non so perché ci ha messo un'ora ad accorgersi che avevo un mouse ed un touchpad... Prima funzionava ma senza freccia, solo con la tastiera.

Cmq sono felice di comunicarvi che dopo aver emerso (si può dire in italiano??) gnome-session... FUNZIONA!

----------

## djinnZ

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Spero di non diventare troppo nerd per la mia ragazza! XD

 spera di conservarla e basta... leggi qui e capirai in che guaio ti sei andato a cacciare.

Lascia perdere finché sei in tempo.

La documentazione è poco aggiornata ma considera che kde 4.6 è stato reso stabile da un mesetto e nelle versioni precedenti necessitava di hal.

Capisco che voi scimmiacce (dalla mascotte di gnome) non badate certo alle necessità delle lucertole (dal logo di kde) ma tant'è (ed in periodo estivo ho notato che lo sviluppo si rallenta, chissà perché...).

----------

## UnoSD

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *UnoSD wrote:*   Spero di non diventare troppo nerd per la mia ragazza! XD spera di conservarla e basta... leggi qui e capirai in che guaio ti sei andato a cacciare.
> 
> Lascia perdere finché sei in tempo.

 

Hahaha!! La voce di Nonciclopedia è fantastica! XD

Qualcuno sa dirmi come mai gnome-light si porta sandbox come dipendenza? Posso unemergerlo senza problemi??Last edited by UnoSD on Mon Jun 27, 2011 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  sys-apps/sandbox   :Question: 

Ti serve per far funzionare tutto. Non azzardarti a cancellarla.

Citare integralmente il testo a cui si risponde non è una pratica benvoluta, in qualsiasi forum, ML, etc.

Per cortesia edita i tuoi post precedenti.

----------

## UnoSD

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  sys-apps/sandbox  
> 
> Ti serve per far funzionare tutto. Non azzardarti a cancellarla.

 

Pensavo fosse solo una piattaforma di debug/test per le applicazioni (solo quando specificato)! Cosa fa allora? Perché è indispensabile?

 *Quote:*   

> Citare integralmente il testo a cui si risponde non è una pratica benvoluta, in qualsiasi forum, ML, etc.
> 
> Per cortesia edita i tuoi post precedenti.

 

Non mi era stato mai contestato fin'ora in altri forum! Comunque ho editato i post precedenti ed eviterò di rifarlo.

----------

## djinnZ

Emerge usa sandbox per ovvi motivi soprattutto per evitare che un make scritto con i piedi possa andare a sovrascrivere direttamente il sistema (capita... capita... e non è sempre un errore).

Puoi rimediare (anche quando smette di funzionare) con un FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 sandbox ma è bene lasciarlo in pace.

ricorda che qualsiasi aggiornamento a: gcc, libc, binutils, baseutils, rpm2tar, sandbox, python, e tar è critico e non va preso alla leggera. O dovrai fare i conti con le mezze guide piene di errori intenzionali sull'argomento recupero.

quanto al Fuckyoubastard-quoting (3.7) anche se è umoristica ed è quasi più vecchia di me (lo spunto originale si ricorda i tempi delle bbs) questa guida rimane sempre valida.

Al massimo usa un @tizio se editare il quoting ti crea problemi (ci sono dei bastardi in questo forum che hanno il viziaccio di togliere gli "a capo" tra i vari tag, nbascondere i link etc. rendendo difficile metter mano al contenuto della citazione).

Se hai risolto ricorda di aggiungere [risolto] al titolo.

----------

## UnoSD

Ora do' un'occhiata alle linee guida.

Grazie per la risposta su sandbox, in tal caso lo lascio.

Non so se si possa dire [risolto] perché di per se la documentazione è ancora errata...

----------

## djinnZ

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> la documentazione è ancora errata...

 nulla ti vieta di aprire un bug a contenuto esclusivo:"gentoo documentation sucks!"   :Twisted Evil: 

Se proprio vuoi ripulire il sistema leggi il man a proposito delle opzioni --with-bdeps e --depclean ed armati di revdep-rebuild per farlo, avevo dimenticato di dirtelo.

----------

## UnoSD

Ho un nuovo problema che è nato installando gdm, lo scrivo qui od apro un nuovo topic?

----------

## djinnZ

Sempre problema di installazione di gnome è ... ma non posso aiutarti sono una lucertola non una scimmiaccia fetente.

----------

## UnoSD

Prima di installare gdm funzionava tutto bene, appena l'ho installato ha cominciato a darmi questo problema bloccando l'avvio di gnome al solo sfondo (senza pannello e nautilus); per far partire lo stesso mi è bastato dare /etc/init.d/dbus restart ma l'output con gli errori in loop è rimasto:

```
GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking List() failed for type

GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not

receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
```

sia da (gnome-panel) sia da (nautilus) e qualche altro output (se questo di sopra non basta scrivo anche il resto).

Ho trovato questo: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346955 ma è lunghissimo e non riesco a trovare la soluzione "reale", trovo solo piccole prove che fanno fare ma che non funzionano...

----------

## djinnZ

se lanci

```
locale
```

è questo l'output?

```
LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## UnoSD

Leggendo sul link del bug, ho fatto una modifica alllo 02locale e sul momento il problema sembrava esserci ancora. Ora per un motivo o per un altro, dopo il riavvio il problema non lo da più.

Problema è che però ora ho un sistema mezzo inglese e mezzo italiano! Come la risolvo?

Il mio output è:

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## Onip

Ho letto l'ebuild di gnome-light e tra le dipendenze specifica molti dei pacchetti che a te, invece, non ha emerso (praticamente tutti tranne gdm che non è incluso). Sei sicuro che quando l'emerge abbia completato correttamente e non si sia bloccato su qualche errore?

----------

## UnoSD

Non mi ha dato errori ma in effetti hai ragione!

http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-base/gnome-light/Dep#ptabs

Comunque come risolvo adesso la cosa della lingua? (sperando che modificandola non ricominci il problema di prima...)

Modifica:

Non si blocca più come prima all'avvio di gnome ma ad ogni emersione di un pacchetto e per molti programmi quando li avvio da terminale leggo questo:

```
LANGUAGE = (unset),

LC_ALL = (unset),

LC_COLLATE = "C",

LANG = "it_IT.UTF-8"

are supported and installed on your system
```

E ovviamente è tutto mezzo inglese e mezzo italiano...

----------

## djinnZ

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15
```

```
LINGUAS="it en"
```

```
locale-gen

emerge -aDNuv @world

revdep-rebild -i
```

----------

## UnoSD

A che mi serve aggiungere anche l'inglese in locale.gen e make.conf?

Non devo modificare /etc/env.d/02locale?

Modifica:

E non devo settare quelle variabili che mi dice essere non settate? (LANGUAGE, LC_ALL)

----------

## djinnZ

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

leggi bene

la "lingua" en_US (c'era un mezzo bug che voleva l'uso di en_GB ) corrisponde allla cosidetta "C" ovvero al default, in locale.gen serve le variabili non settate sono tali perchè mancano le localizzazioni corrispondenti

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory 
```

.

correggi locale.gen,  imposti bene 02 locale, controlli la conf del kernel (utf8 come default e tabelle iso8859-1 e 15, ascii 347 ed 850 builtin od almeno modulari, nel dubbio io lascio modulari anche le altre), lanci 

locale-gen riavvii e lanci emerge.

Quanto a linguas è un consiglio, meglio sempre avere anche la versione inglese IMHO ed in questo modo dovresti forzare emerge a ricompilare tutti i pacchetti che fanno uso di linguas.

Se non va l'unica è un emerge -e o farsi uno script che legga /var/pkg/db/categoria/pacchetto/environment.bz2 (occhio che se mandi a donnine allegre il contenuto di /var/db/pkg passi un guaio) e ricompili di conseguenza.

C'era un mezzo bug che voleva l'uso di en_GB come locale (inutile sottolineare come nel mio razzismo non sia felice di trovare riferimenti alla laida albione) quindi e nel dubbio metti anche en_GB e en_GB.UTF-8 in locale.gen, se non hai problemi di spazio meglio abbondare (stiamo parlando di un paio di MB).

----------

## UnoSD

Ok!! Il problema era che non avevo it_IT.UTF-8!! Ho letto la guida e l'ho generato!

Grazie a tutti!!

----------

## djinnZ

rileggi bene e controlla se è tutto ok.

----------

## UnoSD

Ma cosa? Tutte le altre cose le avevo già fatte prima di scrivere il post!

----------

## djinnZ

emerge -e (lo so che ricompilare per intero è mostruoso ma non mi vengono altre idee, in teoria dovrebbe andare tutto liscio automaticamente ed è solo un problema di tempo ed energia elettrica) o emerge -1 per tutti quei pacchetti che hanno lang diverso da it_IT.UTF8.

Altrimenti rischi qualche sorpresa come questa.

----------

## UnoSD

Suppongo non basti "emerge --deep --newuse --update world, vero?

Modifica:

emerge --sync ed emerge-webrsync sono la stessa cosa, giusto? (stesso risultato intendo...)

----------

